# Camera for food photography



## linecooklife (Dec 6, 2016)

Forgive me if there's already a thread about this. I am looking to get a basic beginner camera for taking pictures in the kitchen primarily. Not looking to pay too much around 500 would be nice. Used would be ok. Defiantly digital and I like the sounds of the wifi enabled ones so I can easily transfer to my smartphone. Any advice is appreciated. Possibly a place to buy one used at a good price?
Thanks guys 
Jesse


----------



## JBroida (Dec 7, 2016)

how dorky do you want to get about learning how to use a camera? Or do you just want something simple and easy, that you dont really need to think about much?


----------



## gaijin (Dec 7, 2016)

Also, a tip is to not just think camera but also lightning. You may not have to go all advanced off camera flash, but learning to use e.g. a reflector to get more even lightning can make wonders. This can be as simple as a white paper sheet in the right place but can make all the difference between good and bad.


----------



## Matus (Dec 7, 2016)

I think that camera can be a decent P&S. But with food photography (as any other studio photography), it will be the lightening that will play the main role. I think that you want 2 lights or flashes and diffusors/soft boxes and at least one reflector. You may get away with one light and a reflector.


----------



## S-Line (Dec 7, 2016)

I agree to the posts above, you can have a $10k camera that will still take terrible pictures if the lighting is bad. Something as simple as a North facing window in your house along with a reflector will do wonders. Try fredmiranda forums or PoTN for places to source great used equipment. Within your budget, you can aim for a entry DSLR with a cheap 50/1.8 prime or 35 prime and that'll give you amazing pictures with the simple lighting technique above. Just remember one thing, the camera doesn't make the photographer, the photographer makes the photographer.


----------



## WingKKF (Dec 8, 2016)

At your budget any entry level DSLR kit would do you. I'd go for either Canon or Nikon as they are the big names and have the most support in terms of lenses and such. As others have mentioned lighting, presentation and technique are probably more important than the gear you are using. If you can manually focus your lenses and can adjust the aperture you can play around with depth of field and learn what works.


----------



## mille162 (Dec 11, 2016)

When you say "in the kitchen", is this just home kitchen for fun, or in a professional environment or to document professional work?

If in a professional capacity, look for a used dslr from canon (5d mk1/II, 6d, 7d) and get the nifty-50 lens (<$100 new, f/1.8: https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/ef-50mm-f-18-stm)

The one option you're probably overlooking is the iphone 7plus. Already outperforming most point and shoots, its now rivaling dslr's. use a decent camera app and you have manual control and ability to shoot raw. I got mine 3 weeks ago just as I was leaving for Bali... 550 pics and didnt take my P&S out of the bag once, a few days even left the dslr at home! Cant say enough good things about its camera function. -also, the low light sensitivity is amazing. When compared to my Canon S95 in low light mode, it captures twice as much detail.

https://www.fastcompany.com/3063700/iphone-7-plus-camera

Google its use as a camera and you'll see tons of reviews about it replacing your standard P&S. plus, you've got wifi to upload instantly to social media or your albums on the cloud. Its small enough your most likely to have it with you at most times as well... only real downside is using the touchscreen while cooking (and with dirty hands) can make the interface harder to use.

Best thing you can do for quality pics though is control your lighting. Direct overhead light in a bright room is the easiest and best way for eliminating shadows. If you're seeing shadows, find anything shiney (like a cookie sheet) and reflect some light back to your dish from direction of the shadow, or use something sheer to either filter the light (wax paper, cheesecloth), or block the direct light all together (cookie sheet). might want to buy a cheap led flashlight to use as an off camera light (check ebay or amazon, look for wide angle or adjustable focus, should be able to find in $10-$15 range).

Heres some of my food (really need to put more care into capturing dishes, not just documenting them, lol. Most were captured by older iphone camera): http://www.instagram.com/ristorantediron

Heres the professional photos (all with dslr): http://www.instagram.com/ronfoto


----------



## copperJon (Dec 11, 2016)

Looking tasty, but where's the food???


----------



## PieMan (Dec 12, 2016)

Lighting is all of it.

I have an iPhone SE, a Canon PowerShot S110 and a Sony Alpha A350 and I can produce good pictures with either one of them (they all support RAW so tweaking them in Lightroom helps) but they all produce a crap image if the lighting is non-existent!

I could produce better kitchen photos with my Sony if I had a proper prime lens built for promo shots, but it's mainly used for long exposure night street photography, so it's not really in the best config for food shots, but if I was doing it professionally i'd definitely get a good lighting and tripod set up. Best thing about my DSLR? It cost me, all in less than 100 quid quite a while ago. (minus lenses of course) I did have to repair it myself though (a 10 quid busted LCD and half an hour with the screwdrivers out). As it's not a Canon or Nikon, it doesn't attract the brandname tax, and it outperformed all of the Canon and Nikon offerings in its price bracket back in it's day. (2009.... ancient these days, I guess. Although I am using a Minolta lens from 1995!)


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 16, 2016)

I agree with all of the above. 
I take food photos in my commercial kitchen often. I have a "spot" where the lighting is as good as it's going to get and never use flash. I always use a tripod that I keep in the kitchen. Camera shake is a *****.


----------



## mille162 (Dec 17, 2016)

If you decide you want a more pro picture, Canon has the T6 refurbished in their online store at a great price right now, and it's a great dslr for beginners. Under $600 with 2 lenses (or less than $500 for single lens). For kitchen stuff, the tele photo lens won't be of much value to you (unless you want to capture staff working in/around the kitchen).

Also, once you get comfortable capturing your dishes, get a macro lens and start playing with close-ups. The textures and colors of food (especially as steam rises from hot dishes) makes for some really striking photos!


----------

